# H: Lots W:GK Lizardmen, SM and £££



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

So my hobby area is a little cluttered so i need to get rid of the last few bits.
i have

orks from black reach (a couple of nobs and warboss started to be painted)

Eternity warden (unpainted)
2 skink cheifs (unpainted)

2x Sentinals (undercoated)
1x oop Sentinal
a catchan platoon consisting of a 5 man command squad two squads of ten 3 heavy weapon teams and 2 commisars)
1 x oop imperial solider (no idea who or what he is even emailed gw they have no idea either)
a metal cadian sniper melta gunner vox and wounded solider)
15 cadians
25 ww2 28mm British commandos with elysian weapon pack (was making tanith)

harry the hammer
archaon on foot
Chaos Tzneetch sorcerror


Glade guard box set
Wood elf spell singer


3rd edition 40k rulebooke
2nd edition card buildings, space wolf codex, wargear book, codex imperiallis, codex army lists, and armegeddon scenarios

im after a contempetor and chaos space marines or good old cash. just make me an offer

I also have a reasonable steel legion army im thinking of getting rid of (have to be a good offer though as im thinking of using for traitor guard. which is roughly about 750 points


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

DIG out the marines !! please


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

most of marines gone pm for what i have left


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm interested in the black orcs, dire avengers and falcon grav plus maybe the wave serpent and autarch. This is what I have for Lizardmen:

Lizardmen Battalion which includes 12 Skinks (1 which has been converted to a priest), 20 Saurus regiment, 10 Temple Guard and 8 cold ones)
Skink Chief with scythe and shield
Skink chief with sword and shield
Chakax Eternity Warden
Lizardmen Army Book


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

shameless bump


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

found some space wolves


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Is the Empire stuff painted?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

no its mostly undercoated black. a couple of pieces have some colour where iv started but nothing really painted except valten


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

UPDATED!!! new items and wants


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Orkses are mine! :3


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

glad you got them ok. updated lists


----------

